# MidWest lab result for mid-mo lawn



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

First post here.

I work for an agronomy/seed/equipment dealer and we also offer grid/zone sampling for corn/bean fields as to we (other employees) can better write planting/fertilizer recommendations. So as we were sending in some soil so I took 8-10 samples of the front/back yard which I have never done. I have always used big box cheap 28-0-3 weed & feed. I always applied it around mid March and another in mid May. 40# bag covers 15k sq ft. So I used 1 bag per application. The grass is always a deep green and no dandelions due to I assume the feet has traces of 2-4d.

Anyway, what do you guys think of this lab test? I can see now why when during the summer my yard turns to what seems like rock hard and have huge cracks in it do to the Calcium being so high.

Front:
OM: 4.6
Phosphorus: P1-25, P2-58
K: 249
Mg: 305
Ca: 3176
pH: 7.4
CEC: 19.1
Base Sat: K:3.3%, Mg:13.3%, Ca:83.4%
Sulfur: 7
Zinc: 4.1

Back:
OM: 4.6
Phosphorus: P1-48, P2-93
K: 160
Mg: 213
Ca: 2556
pH: 7.5
CEC: 15.1
Base Sat: K:2.7%, Mg:11.8%, Ca:85.5%
Sulfur: 7
Zinc: 7.9


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to the TLF.

Very typical midwest soil. High pH from the calcium. P and K look good, so no need to apply. Mainly a maintenance strategy going forward.

I would suggest to switch to ammonium sulfate (AS 21-0-0) for your nitrogen source at around 2.5lb/ksqft ( ~0.5lb of N/ksqft) when the grass is growing (proper irrigation). Up the rate in the fall. You will find AS at ag coops but not at home depot.

The AS will slightly help with pH and provide sulfur. The sulfur is slightly low in your test.

Since the pH is above 7, iron will not be as available. If you are loosing green color, you can use a cheleated source or a foliar spray iron (FAS thread in the soil sub folder).

The cool season guide will have some other general tips to save you $$ with weeds (eg. prem).


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks for the quick reply g-man. I was looking at AS due to its 24% sulfur to bring the pH back down and also having 21% N. I have been reading up on this book. I also have been reading up on the cool season guide. As I am going to be trimming some trees back/down and looking at overseeing with some PRG,Fescue,KBG blend.


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

g-man said:


> I would suggest to switch to ammonium sulfate (AS 21-0-0) for your nitrogen source at around 2.5lb/ksqft ( ~0.5lb of N/ksqft) when the grass is growing (proper irrigation). Up the rate in the fall. You will find AS at ag coops but not at home depot.
> 
> The AS will slightly help with pH and provide sulfur. The sulfur is slightly low in your test.


Is that on a weekly basis or monthly basis?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The sulfur in AS will not alter the pH. It is not in the right form. Actually, sulfur does not alter the pH, it is the hydrogen. You will need to use elemental sulfur to attempt to lower your pH at 5lb/ksqft once a year (ideally in spring). The sulfur in AS and measured by the lab is a plant essential nutrient.

My recommendation is for monthly. There are multiple approaches to nitrogen. It will depend on your goals.


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

Yeah I wrote down elemental Sulphur on the results


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

2strokeracer said:


> First post here.
> 
> I work for an agronomy/seed/equipment dealer and we also offer grid/zone sampling for corn/bean fields as to we (other employees) can better write planting/fertilizer recommendations. So as we were sending in some soil so I took 8-10 samples of the front/back yard which I have never done. I have always used big box cheap 28-0-3 weed & feed. I always applied it around mid March and another in mid May. 40# bag covers 15k sq ft. So I used 1 bag per application. The grass is always a deep green and no dandelions due to I assume the feet has traces of 2-4d.
> 
> ...


was this just a soil test or did you do their "Lawn" test for $15?


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

@dmouw sorry for the late response, ive been having issues with my account. It was just a soil test. I work for an agronomy company and we do soil sampling for row crop fields for fertilizer/planting recs and just sent my samples in with a batch we were sending in.


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

@g-man The ammonium sulfate & elemental sulfur are a no go through my local co-op (local as in 3/4 mile from my house and mfa to be exact) as they wont sell it to me in quantities i want. They wont bag it or wont allow me to get it in buckets. They said its against there regulations due to 9/11. Only way to buy it is in a small pull type buggy which are 6-7 ton spreader buggy.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What? Ammonium nitrate can be used to bombs, if you know what you are doing, but not with ams.

You might need to check another place. Advance turf solutions could be an option for you.


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

Yeah I agree, but they said they wouldn't do it. Thanks for the tip on another source.


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

Might go buy and pay them a visit, I'll be in that area in 2 weeks


----------

